# Anything going on in Chicago?



## bhee321 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any workshops or if anyone wants to go out and shoot.. im just looking for more reasons to go out and shoot.


----------



## inov8ter (Aug 3, 2010)

Why not go out and get some good shots of the studio making the new Transformers?


----------



## bhee321 (Aug 9, 2010)

they still filming it? i thought that they were done.


----------

